# I love my............



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

I LOVE my Hyde Quickreach pole, only got to use it a few times last year, and now i just found out that i can get this attachment for my pole,allowing me to spray and backroll at the same time( not sure if i would want to use my quickreach as a rolling pole, adding extra wear and tear to an expensive aluminium pole with bicycle brake parts.....)
but maybe i might be able to get "pauhl" results, wishful thinking?
Anybody else out there have one of these? I spray most exteriors in HALF the time, from the ground without having to waste more time moving ladders. Yes they are ridiculously expensive, but it should pay for itself the first time you use it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a Quick Reach pole. Love it!

The roller accessory is interesting... That might be a benefit to some T111 siding or any other vertical siding that requires back rolling.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Best money maker I have. I just broke one this week. I have 7 or 8 with broken cables. I tried to repair them once .....not an easy task. They are great! I like the looks of the roller.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> Best money maker I have. I just broke one this week. I have 7 or 8 with broken cables. I tried to repair them once .....not an easy task. They are great! I like the looks of the roller.


you have 7 or 8 broken ones huh? i can almost gaurantee if you sold those on Ebay you'd get some good money for them.
I would be very upset if mine broke. ive seen them snap in half from being stepped on too.
the best thing about these poles is that you can spray gutters from the ground, while someone else holds a shield with a pole from the ground.
A buddy of mine is pretty tough and can spray gutters and shield them at the SAME time.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

1977corey said:


> you have 7 or 8 broken ones huh? i can almost gaurantee if you sold those on Ebay you'd get some good money for them.
> I would be very upset if mine broke. ive seen them snap in half from being stepped on too.
> the best thing about these poles is that you can spray gutters from the ground, while someone else holds a shield with a pole from the ground.
> A buddy of mine is pretty tough and can spray gutters and shield them at the SAME time.


At the bottom were the cable comes out of the tube there is a black plastic tube that the cable is thread through to the trigger. I've had a few snap there and frayed wires up by the gun as well. We use this tool amost daily.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Are you guys using these in interior new construction work for priming walls?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Whatever it's handy for, I use it... ESPECIALLY vaulted ceilings!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

It is great for priming and spraying ceilings. Large walls. I havent sprayed on a step ladder in years. Exterior gables. It is great for keeping a "wet edge" spraying exteriors. Saves ladder moves and the speed allows for a more even dry time.

It takes alot of practice and a novice sprayer would have a hard time using it. Coverage could be a major issue with using this tool.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

:yawn:makes me delightfully lazzzzy. why work so hard anyway?
If anyone decides to buy one, i would recommend that you get the largest pole you can find. My sherwin rep sold me mine last year for just under $190.00


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have been kind of eyeing one for awhile. Just never pulled the trigger on one yet. I was worried about the line breaking as Neps mentioned. I figured my other extensions if cleaned are easily maintained.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

ZOMG!! I have never seen these wonderful treasures you have in your pics! Where can I get some, how much!?! Jeebus man, that is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Does it spray on or just in front of the roller pad?

I can see having two hooked up to my spray rig now.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I like that setup better than the other where the paint comes out the holes in the roller. Never could find a decent roller to go with it. Spent alot of hours drilling little holes from the inside out on a lamby to get a good finish roller.









It was just a joke guys...really.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I have been kind of eyeing one for awhile. Just never pulled the trigger on one yet. I was worried about the line breaking as Neps mentioned. I figured my other extensions if cleaned are easily maintained.



I have never had the line break on mine... BUT!!! I don't use it as often as NEPS uses his....


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Like Jason said ...It will pay for itself on it's first job. I only break about 1 a year. We are probably a little rough on our tools too.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Are you all using it with the roller attachment? Or are you using like a regular gun with an extension?

I have extensions for my regular gun, but not any of the guns with the different handle orientation. or the cable that controls it at the tip of the extension.


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey guys,
nice to see some excitement about a tool that really works. I sold those a few years ago when the company was SprayPoint. They made a few bucks when they sold to Hyde. Have you noticed any difference in the poles? I guess the purchase was back in 2000 maybe.

This certainly doesn't "apply" to the roller, but I think this is a better option to the original pole you are using. It's Graco and a little heavier, but the pressure is shut off @ the tip, not the gun! I think these are worth the purchase for sure. There is 6-12' of "unpressured" material in the Hyde pole, that can spit.

Sorry, I couldn't find a quick link to just the pole. It is under their accessories catalog.
CleanShot Shut-Off Valve 
• Unique needle valve shuts fluid off at the tip 
for a clean pattern – no spitting 
• 180 degree tip swivel provides versatility when 
spraying walls and ceilings 
• Pressure-actuated – operates at a minimum 
of 700 psi (4.8 Mpa,48 bar) 

DESCRIPTION: PART NUMBER: MAX WPR: REPAIR KIT 
3’ Pole Gun (0.9 m): 287023: 3600 (248 bar,24.8 MPa): NA 
6’ Pole Gun (1.8 m): 287024: 3600 (248 bar,24.8 MPa): NA 
CleanShot Valve: 287030: 3600 (248 bar,24.8 MPa): Valve - 244162,Swivel - 244363 
In-Line Valve: 244161: 3600 (248 bar,24.8 MPa): 218070


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

How heavy or cumbersome is it if you are using it all day.? Does it wear you out? Does it switch out to your regular gun setup easily? Does it clean easily? Q's Q's Q's.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

DeanV said:


> Are you all using it with the roller attachment? Or are you using like a regular gun with an extension?
> 
> I have extensions for my regular gun, but not any of the guns with the different handle orientation. or the cable that controls it at the tip of the extension.


the photo shown is a different model pole, than what i own, i have the pole that is shown on the bottom.
I was saying that i would like to have that roller extension


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

painttofish said:


> How heavy or cumbersome is it if you are using it all day.? Does it wear you out? Does it switch out to your regular gun setup easily? Does it clean easily? Q's Q's Q's.


It isnt too heavy or cumbersome when its not fully extended..........
It does take some getting used to, sometimes if the cable isnt adjusted properly, you cant release the trigger, and it will keep spraying (not cool)
Ive had that happen to me a couple of times, so everytime i use it, i'm wary, and will TEST it in a "safe" area to make sure it shuts off when i release the trigger.
Fully extended, it WILL wear you out, especially when kinda windy.
Fully extended, you have to compensate for the pressure when you pull the handle, it will make the pole wobble all over the place, so, yeah you definitly have to get used to using it.
really dont have to keep it "clean", there is a fabric that covers the outsideof the pole when you extend it, preventing paint buildup on inside pole, so you can still extend/retract the pole.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

1977corey said:


> It isnt too heavy or cumbersome when its not fully extended..........
> It does take some getting used to, sometimes if the cable isnt adjusted properly, you cant release the trigger, and it will keep spraying (not cool)
> Ive had that happen to me a couple of times, so everytime i use it, i'm wary, and will TEST it in a "safe" area to make sure it shuts off when i release the trigger.
> Fully extended, it WILL wear you out, especially when kinda windy.
> ...


Yeap! All Corey said is what I have experienced as well. It takes a bit of getting used to... But what tool is there that doesn't take some time to learn ??? :thumbsup:


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

Hyde roller attachment


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

YubaPaintPro said:


> Hey guys,
> nice to see some excitement about a tool that really works. I sold those a few years ago when the company was SprayPoint. They made a few bucks when they sold to Hyde. Have you noticed any difference in the poles? I guess the purchase was back in 2000 maybe.
> 
> This certainly doesn't "apply" to the roller, but I think this is a better option to the original pole you are using. It's Graco and a little heavier, but the pressure is shut off @ the tip, not the gun! I think these are worth the purchase for sure. There is 6-12' of "unpressured" material in the Hyde pole, that can spit.
> ...


Need moar info pwease!!! AND what am I going to have to pay for such a wonderful device?!?!


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. As far as cleaning it I meant when you are done for the day does it clean out easily. Also, can you switch to your regular gun setup easily. Say after you get the high stuff and want to spray low and shield the foundation.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

painttofish said:


> Thanks for the replies. As far as cleaning it I meant when you are done for the day does it clean out easily. Also, can you switch to your regular gun setup easily. Say after you get the high stuff and want to spray low and shield the foundation.












There is no cleaning with this one. Your gun attaches to the top and the trigger works on a cable system. Very easy to attach and remove. Your hose clams onto the pole. It takes a little getting used to but once you do you will be amazed how efficient you will be.


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

nEighter,
all I have you for now is to just call your Graco rep or local store who can get you a demo. As proshow season is upon us, look for it @ the shows. I think you'll find the value w/o even using it. Sorry I don't have more for you!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Just bought the Hyde one that extends to 12' today. They didnt know about the roller attachment so they called Hyde. It's on order. Both came to just under $200.00. It wasnt on the pro-show list but they shot me a deal anyway.

Looking forward to using it...if it keeps me off of ladders even 50% of the time it will be worth it.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> There is no cleaning with this one. Your gun attaches to the top and the trigger works on a cable system. Very easy to attach and remove. Your hose clams onto the pole. It takes a little getting used to but once you do you will be amazed how efficient you will be.


I see. Thanks. I likey!


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Do you have to use red paint with it.? Hardy Har. Seriously though it is a cool tool but it is limited to vertical rolling.I like the idea of it controlling the bounce back, that is the roller would keep the paint from bouncing off the wall somewhat.I use a 6' Titan extension with a 90° swivel which is nice.






Workaholic said:


> I have been kind of eyeing one for awhile. Just never pulled the trigger on one yet.


 Nice PUN.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> Nice PUN.


Thanks!! I will be here all night folks.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Thanks!! I will be here all night folks.



Is that an Oregon hat work?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

painttofish said:


> Is that an Oregon hat work?


Yep U of O, Go Ducks!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks but no thanks! I will keep my poles that I add to my gun. The only way to go for block filling spraying ceilings. with standerd gun or this one http://www.sprayequipmentpackages.com/product.php?productid=16146
I have sprayed with 15' of poles in the past.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, I just picked it up today with the roller attachment. Soon as the weather turns I'm anxious to give it a shot.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Thinking of a way to rig it to an 18. That 9 would wear me out. Rolling like a maniac.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> Thinking of a way to rig it to an 18. That 9 would wear me out. Rolling like a maniac.


DUDE! you seriously make me PUKE in my mouth........The Hyde spray pole is flimsy and lightweight aluminium, you think that an 18" roller will be less fatigue than using a 9" roller? You are a HACK. I'd love to be there to see your $200 + spray pole -----SNAP----- in half....:blink:


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> Well, I just picked it up today with the roller attachment. Soon as the weather turns I'm anxious to give it a shot.


Let me know how you like it, and and how that roller attachment treats you


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

1977corey said:


> DUDE! you seriously make me PUKE in my mouth........The Hyde spray pole is flimsy and lightweight aluminium, you think that an 18" roller will be less fatigue than using a 9" roller? You are a HACK. I'd love to be there to see your $200 + spray pole -----SNAP----- in half....:blink:


Actually it would be easy to do although not as effective because of the pattern width. All good inventions come from an idea and I see no reason why a dual head system with low pressure couldn't be adapted to an 18.

If I had one I would tie it with nylon ties to a more rigid pole (under it or over it) and get a real feel for what it would need to be done. 

I can see a design similar to the wooster hulk frame with two integrated spray heads that will do a nice 18" pattern under lower pressure so that overspray would be a minimum.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> Actually it would be easy to do although not as effective because of the pattern width. All good inventions come from an idea and I see no reason why a dual head system with low pressure couldn't be adapted to an 18.
> 
> If I had one I would tie it with nylon ties to a more rigid pole (under it or over it) and get a real feel for what it would need to be done.
> 
> I can see a design similar to the wooster hulk frame with two integrated spray heads that will do a nice 18" pattern under lower pressure so that overspray would be a minimum.


you are the most AWESOME painter, in the entire world, i wish i had your skills and experience, gee wizz:notworthy:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds good to me. Make sure it has an ipod jack and 2 cup holders.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Bender said:


> Sounds good to me. Make sure it has an ipod jack and 2 cup holders.


Funny, I cant stop thinking about this and how it can be done and change out how you trigger it and get rid of that cable and grip mechanism.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Just think how fast it could go if you powered it with bull$hit


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

http://www.paintprosupplies.com/sto...lean-Shot-Shut-Off-Valve-287024_42005254.html

Cables are so eighties...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> http://www.paintprosupplies.com/sto...lean-Shot-Shut-Off-Valve-287024_42005254.html
> 
> Cables are so eighties...


That is a good set up but it is just as easy to take a six foot extension to your regular spray gun. Plus you can always stack your extensions for the job at hand.


----------

